# axle storage?



## imported_dakuda (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a few axles i my garage, waiting for money and time to work on.  Currently, they are sitting on jack stands and taking up quite a bit of room.

Any ideas on a more space-efficient storage system for something the size of an axle housing?


----------



## nonhog (Apr 17, 2009)

You could fab up some channel of sorts to hold them under a workbench .
So they would hang down flange side up.


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 18, 2009)

I have quite a few rear ends my self. I used heavy duty shelf hangers. I am able to hang up to 5 or 6 on wall. Sure beats piling them on the floor.


Travis


----------



## Bevis (May 23, 2009)

I fabricated a rolling cart/stand for my axles.  It will hold 4 - 5.


----------



## imported_dakuda (May 26, 2009)

Bevis said:


> I fabricated a rolling cart/stand for my axles.  It will hold 4 - 5.



Any pictures?


----------

